# Cat picture made into a clock



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with this? I saw a guy who had one done of his siamese cat. It looked excellent. The picture was blown up then lamenated onto a piece of wood then a small clock put on the lower left corner. This might be better than having a protrait done.

Kathy


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

You can get small "clock kits" for under a tenner (or pull one from another clock) and mount the photo yourself.

Neat idea, but for me I guess it would depend on the price. I can't see it taking more then a few hours of labour.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I guess I'd have to see what it looks like, but it doesn't sound that great....clock hands sticking out of my cats face.....


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

You know what I would do if I had a shred of artistic talent?

I'd buy/mold those old Feliz cat clocks (where the tail's the pendulum and the eyes move back and forth) and customize them for people. If they want it to look like one of their cats, or a favourite breed, I'd paint it however thy wanted and charge a crazy overhead.

Personally, the idea of having an item like that creeps me right out, but peeps be crazy.


----------

